# Cheap flights from Chicago/Detroit to GDL?



## freeda (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, it's finally time to make our first visit! :clap2: We're going to head down probably the last week of March. Beyond the normal sites like Orbitz, is there some site or airline I should be looking at for cheap fares? 

I'm so excited!  I've been looking at this for what, a couple of years now? *happy dance*


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Congratulations on being able to 'see the light at the end of the tunnel'. "Cheap flights" are getting harder and harder to come by, but many folks suggest using Kayak.com to search all sources for the usual airlines. If you have patience, you may also compare prices for different days of the week or for specials to other seasonally active airports, like Puerto Vallarta, if you might like to stop there and take a later flight or bus to Guadalajara. Monterrey could be an option, with economical Mexican airlines flying to GDL. That said, no matter how hard you try, Chicago-GDL may be as economical as you can find. If available, Mexicana offers the best comfort and service includes drinks and meals.


----------



## freeda (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks RV! And thanks for ALL your help since I've been here, you've been exceptionally helpful and always polite, even when I needed a bubble burst! 

(update from my previous threads: we're still on track to be debt free in 2013 and moving shortly thereafter!)


----------

